# The goat naming game



## LaMee

Peanut


----------



## Goatzrule

Kit Kat


----------



## KymberLeAnn

My two kids this year are
Twix & Felix


----------



## LaMee

Milkdud


----------



## Goatzrule

December


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Ezra


----------



## Goatzrule

bella-Ella


----------



## LaMee

Herman


----------



## imthegrt1

Lets see here are the names my kids have came up with
Bear
Piggie
Charger
Fluffy
Katie
And still one that's not named
Lol


----------



## LaMee

Oreo


----------



## ksalvagno

Ketzia and Tabitha


----------



## LaMee

Bobby


----------



## Goatzrule

pony


----------



## MicFen

Bucky
Honey
Stormy
Lorraine 
Cope
Lavern


----------



## Tayet

Quinoa


----------



## Goatzrule

Ruby


----------



## ogfabby

I'm naming my next one cardboard.


----------



## goathiker

I have one coming that will be named Spider


----------



## tasha642

So far this years kids are

Diva
Monster 
Ebony


----------



## LaMee

jassmine


----------



## goatgirl132

This years wethers 
Twister
Fatbaby
Durango 
Horns
Little no name
And my does are 
Stormy 
Squeakers (actually squeaky)


----------



## LaMee

Marathon


----------



## aceofspades

Smith and Wesson.


----------



## letisha

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## aceofspades

Guess and who


----------



## GTAllen

curry and stew


----------



## LaMee

What ca ma callet


----------



## Goatzrule

Name and Nig,Alpine and the other way around


----------



## LaMee

Milkeyway


----------



## pixie

Peaches'N'Cream

my firstborn that has a beautiful swath of delicate peach on the back of her neck and top of her back, rest is white.


----------



## Goatzrule

Bugsy and Boo


----------



## LaMee

Babyruth


----------



## NigerianGirl

Fearless Dottie (due in 13 days  )


----------



## Goatzrule

misty


----------



## NigerianGirl

Lilly


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

I am getting a new buckling tomorrow and I've already named him Bodacious

Yellow Jacket
Skoal
Painted Feather
Sweet Thing
Dillinger
Grasshopper ( I loooove this for a goat)
Anyone see a pattern here?


----------



## Goatzrule

Daisy


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dilbert


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Fafnir


----------



## LaMee

Mars


----------



## imthegrt1

Cow


----------



## Goatzrule

What


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Primrose and Rue


----------



## PiccoloGoat

myanjelicgirlz said:


> Primrose and Rue


Katniss and Rue. :3


----------



## Delilah

PiccoloGoat said:


> Katniss and Rue. :3


Hunger Games fans? Lol I named my own kid last year Rue!


----------



## cjsgirls

Sugar Booger....


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Sounds beautiful, pixie!!
Anjul and Ckarahbella
Yes. those are my goats' names


----------



## Bonfire98

Maggie 
Brutus
Gator
Honey 
Brat


----------



## hcapeller

Hershey
Twix
Snickers
Mars
Zero
Rolo
Goobers


----------



## Curious

hcapeller said:


> Hershey
> Twix
> Snickers
> Mars
> Zero
> Rolo
> Goobers


I think we know who has a sweet tooth 

My goats names are
Sophie
Ozzie
Cleo(patra)
Tempi (Tempest)
Luc
Basil

Sophie is due to kid soon and I've got nada so far for names...time to go through the threads!


----------



## LaMee

Curious said:


> I think we know who has a sweet tooth
> 
> My goats names are
> Sophie
> Ozzie
> Cleo(patra)
> Tempi (Tempest)
> Luc
> Basil
> 
> Sophie is due to kid soon and I've got nada so far for names...time to go through the threads!


I love the cleopatra part as a name and how about achmed


----------



## MoKa-Farms

*Food Names*
Nilla Wafer
Orange Peel
Applesauce
Martini
Caesar Salad

*Plant Names
*Rose
Lily
Willow
Poppy

*Other
*Rhiannon
Billy
Ira
Tina
Eliza
Jenna
Stripe
Spotty
Lola
Maple
Oak
Karen


----------



## LaMee

Noise


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Time Bomb
Lemonade
Yin
Yang
Matilda
Hilda
Holga
Earbud
Rosebud
Sakura
Paper clip
Stain


----------



## Lyonpurrs

dumpling


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Cringle
Tiny Terror
Stink Bug
Mr. Roboto
Crisco
Darth Vader
Lucas
Tiny Tim
Righteous
Manny
Mammoth
Rexy T


----------



## LaMee

Looks like we have star wars fan and princess and flower


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Yes, I enjoy Star Wars.
Rosemary
Griffin
Unicorn
Gypsy
Tick
Tock


----------



## LaMee

Zoey


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Madonna
Christina
Katy
Pink
Aron
Jack
John
Lee
Lyn
Lois
Trick


----------



## LaMee

Milkbone 
Gold


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Patti goat


----------



## LaMee

Jumproap


----------



## Goatzrule

Muffin


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Lani
Xena
Alice
Alexa
Alex
LED
Light Bulb
Caution Cone
Portia
Yuma
Panther
Speedy


----------



## LaMee

Higina


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Roane
G.I. Goat
Honey


----------



## Trickyroo

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Virginia
Georgia
Florida
Smily


----------



## Goatzrule

Holy


----------



## LaMee

Stubborn


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Maximilien


----------



## goat luver 101

my goats names are
Sky
Grace
Prim
Lance
Autumn 
Sahara
Sarabi
Eclipse
Dawn 
Merlin
Smokey
and I have a bunch more that don't have names lol


----------



## Delilah

Money

Blah
Windshield Wiper
BBQ

Cheese
Chess
Popcorn 
Meat


----------



## Goatzrule

Teddy


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Mutton
Karate Chop
Burger


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

My 2013 kids:

Honey Badger 
Start A Riot 
Spartan 
Hello Kitty 
Ranger 
Scout 
Piranha 
Circe


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Yo-Yo
Aly- oop


----------



## aceofspades

Larry, Curley. And moe 

Lavern and Shirley 
Ricky and Lucy 
Fred and Ethel 
Bow, Luke, daisy, uncle jessy, bos hog, cooter


----------



## LaMee

Bacon


----------



## garyqueen

Rocky road


----------



## aceofspades

Sweet bread. 

Easiest sweet bread recipe ever with dozens of flavor possibilities and only 2 ingredients.

Mix together 2 cups of you're favorite ice cream 
" rocky road"

And 1 1/2 cups of self rising flower 

Put in greased bread pan bake at 350 for about 40min 

Mmm good


----------



## Smallfarmer

Fegly
Thing one and thing two if twins
Peeta
Ororo


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife

Sadie


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Peanut and Pecan (if twins). I won't tell any more of my "secret" names. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

BTW, horsesgoatsforlife, I Love Your Avatar picture. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## hcapeller

Butter and pecan 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Honey
Magpie
Domino
Paradise


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok here are my goats names

Does:

Gertrude 
Amor'e
Bumble
Willow
Paisley
Daisy(came with the name and it fit)

Bucks: 

Tic TAC 
WUZ 
Maxton

Future names for my goats

Does:

Freckle
Vegas
Skittle
Mercedez
Sprite
Google
Escotte
Orbit
Polaris
Castle 
Operona
Zebra 
Panda
Peacock
Scotia(nova)
Deirfiur(Irish for sister)
Harlequin
Mexico

Bucks:

Shakespeare
Ceaser
Memphis 
Otis
Farquaz
Kojo
Potipher
Zinc
Carson
Lloyd/Floyd 
Moose
Yankee
Napolean
Bullwinkle
Limeous
Basson
Patrick
Gilbert
Contour
Harris


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

My does:
Hull's HJE Frosty Morning (Frosty)
 Hull's HJE Breath Of Fresh Air (Brea)
Cob Cottage HKOH Enchanted (Chant, or Missy)


----------



## katiebug

I was gonna name my goats Reeses and Kitkat.


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ooh so cute!! I love both of those names but I like names that are way out of the ordinary!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

List of names that are no longer...
Betsy and bitsy
Double trouble and simplicity 
Cheese and cracker

My soon to be goats names 
Doe: Ebony (black and blue eyes) 
Wether: Arizona (Tan and white also has blue eyes) 


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## aceofspades

We just took in 2 orphan bottle baby angoras brother and sister. Thinking about naming them Hansel & Gretel


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## aceofspades

We have a themed naming for our Nubians. All registered names are from Greek mythology or astronomy. 
Although most are called by an abbreviated name.

Iris
(I′ris), daughter of Thaumas and Electra, was the attendant of Juno, and one of the messengers of the gods. Her duty was to cut the thread which detained expiring souls. She is the personification of the rainbow.








Electra, AKA "Ellie"
( Greek: "Bright One") in Greek legend, the daughter of Agamemnon and Clytemnestra, who saved the life of her young brother Orestes by sending him away when their father was murdered.








Belisama AKA "Bell"
(Belisa′ma), a goddess of the Gauls. The name means the Queen of Heaven.








Ceres
(Ce′res), daughter of Saturn, the goddess of agriculture, and of the fruits of the earth. She taught Triptolemus how to grow corn, and sent him to teach the inhabitants of the earth.








Lachesis AKA "lacy"
(Lach′esis). One of the three goddesses of Fate, the Parcae. She spun the thread of life.








Daphne
(Daph′ne). The goddess of the earth. Apollo courted her, but she fled from him, and was, at her own request, turned into a laurel tree.


----------



## TXSaanenLover

My girls' dam was something something Bewitched (I can't recall her full registered name off the top of my head). I took my cue from the "Bewitched" part. Their names are Esmerelda and Endora - aka Ezzi and Dori. I probably gave away my age, didn't I? Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ace those are cool names and I love the theme part!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Amandanicole

All of mine are named after a stone!

1st doe-Jewel
2nd doe- Ruby
3rd doe-Opal
4th doe-jasmine
1st wether- jasper


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Love the themes wish I would of thought of that before I named my goats just random names


----------



## Cactus_Acres

My two Mega-Milkers girls, I had no part in naming them. 

When we bought our two Happy Canyon doelings, we were given the opportunity to name them. We picked them up on St. Patrick's Day, hence Happy Canyon Molly Mcguire for Molly's registered name. For Silvie, my husband thought the name "Silver Linings" would be a cool name (and given her mottled black, grey, tan, and white colors, it fits her well). So she became Happy Canyon Silver Lingings due to a spelling error on her registration papers.

For Bree's blonde boy, Sunny was easy. Cactus Acres Prairie Sunrise. He is a reddish gold blonde hue when not clipped. It also goes with the solar theme of his sire, who is Six M Galaxy August Moon. I thought about naming him Cactus Acres Tequila Sunrise, but I think I will save that one in case I want to use it for a goat we want to retain. We finally got this little guy sold.

For Bree's flashy buckling, Shady, that took months of deliberation. I went with Cactus Acres Moon Shadow. Obviously, also sticking with the solar theme from his sire line, and he looks so much like his sire that Moon Shadow seems very appropriate.


----------

